# Connman -- any success?

## low

I am interested in testing connman on gentoo. I have it built and installed, along with connman-gnome so I can use its "interface" and did 'rc-update add connman default' to have it start on boot, but it doesn't detect my wireless card so I can't really do much with it. I'm using the iwl3945 driver which I'm sure connman has support for since it is developed by intel. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with the newest network management solution on gentoo.

----------

## gerdesj

Just had a look on their website:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Required external components:
> 
>     * wpa_supplicant (with D-Bus extensions) for WiFi access
> ...

 

It needs wpa_supplicant - that is the thing that manages your WiFi and would need the support for your card which I am 99.99999% certain it will.

Cheers

Jon

----------

